# Open vs american-bred?



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

20 months is a tough age! Just out of the 12-18 month class, if you put her in Am. Bred, you might be the only bitch entered or not too many entered depending on the show. The Open class normally has the most competition with bitches of various ages entered. Depending on the show and what the judge normally does or has in the past (do they always give the Open class bitch the points or have they gone with Am Bred bitches for the points), does she need experience with a lot of bitches in the ring with her at the same time or would you rather she win the Am. Bred class (as maybe the only one entered) and then have the experience of going back in for Winners?

Is she mature enough looking as well as experienced in showing to compete against bitches that are 2, 3, 4 or older? Then enter the Open class.

Or does she appear immature in body, coat & ring experience? Then enter Am. Bred.

Take a look at what the judges have done in the past, will a lot of handlers be at those shows? If you are showing her - then perhaps Am. Bred would give both of you more experience if you are the only ones entered.

JMHO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, a lot of judges don't seem to even look at the Am. Bred dogs (not all, but a lot of them) when it comes time to give out the points.
It also depend on the size of the show. In larger shows, the Am. Bred class can be pretty competitive because the professional handlers will have entries since they already have an open bitch. In a smaller show, you might be the only entry.
Clear as mud, no?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I think it will be a smaller show...but I know they are trying to make majors...Last year there were 23 goldens entered. More bitches than dogs. I am not showing her, I have a handler. Thanks for the advice


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

What class does your handler think she should be in? 

I would probably enter Open... you'll have some competition in there, you might be the only dog in Am Bred.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If your handler doesn't have an open bitch, it seems to me like it would make sense to enter her in open. I'm also the type who sees competition as a good thing though.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, mine just aged out of 12-18 and I decided at our local small show to throw her in Open. The way I saw it I hate being the only one in the ring (I owner handle), and I want to get a reference to where we are against the competition. Mine is very immature, but it was an experience. Points usually are awarded from BBE or Open, the other classes just don't seem to happen.

Now, if we were going to be at a show with large entries I would have considered Am. Bred because she is immature, JMO.

And as far as what maturity is--well I am new like you but I take it to mean the dog has filled out more. The ribs have sprung, the chest has dropped, the head has filled out.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am using a new handler and she has never seen Remi in person. I sent pictures to her a youtube clip of me running her. She only has 1 bitch and she said she can put her in BBE if I wanted to do open. I guess i will go for Open. I do not want her to be the only one in american bred either!! Here is our youtube clip...if you get a second check it out and let me know what you think. Do NOT look at me...haha!! I am running on my toes! I am sure the Pro handler would do a better job 




 Thanks for all the advice


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Am-bred is a class that is now typically used for dogs that are immature or have just aged out of 12-18 or need to gain ring experience. A judge will be much more forgiving of a dog acting up in Am-Bred than they will in the open class. By the time you get to the open class, the dog should know what it is doing and be moving and showing properly.

As far as what is mature....there are a lot of things that go into mature. Some dogs/breeders lines tend to mature much more quickly than others and some can take until they are at least 3 years old or longer until they are mature. Mature is physical and mental-physically it is the coat and the length and quality of the coat. It is the depth of body and how well conditioned they are as well as whether the chest has dropped. You don't want to do a whole lot of conditioning with a dog that is under 2 years old and doesn't have all their growth plates closed. It is also how much the dog is rolling across the top and along the loin. This can be a conditioning issue and a maturity issue as younger dogs tend to roll more. Mentally it is their stature and how they carry themselves and handle the stress.

At larger shows with larger entries, there will be other dogs in the Am-bred class. At smaller shows, you run the risk of being the only one in the class.

Best of Luck!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! You guys have been great!


----------

